

My startup idea: ClipArena.com - I made it in one week. What do you think? - vuknje
http://www.cliparena.com

======
pramodbiligiri
Wow, nice idea and executed excellently. One week? I gather you are a webdev
in your day job then? XHTML Strict, jquery etc...

A couple of suggestions: For about 20 secs I couldn't figure out what this
site was. Maybe a helpful tagline close to the logo? The vertical list of
arenas next to the videos jerks a bit as I hover. A little unsettling. Some
extra margin or padding for those boxes should fix it.

Try some viral angle - "Tell a Friend" or something. Maybe a Gabbly box to
chat with anyone else who is on at the same time.

Best of luck. I hope you don't get porned.

~~~
vuknje
thank you for your time and suggestions. yes, i was a webdev in my day job
before i quit

you're right - some tagline should be fine.. any ideas?

for viral angle: i plan to make generated code for embeding arena into a web
site

gabbly looks interesting, i didn't see it before. thanks for information

cheers

~~~
pramodbiligiri
I just read about <a href="<http://madkast.com>">MadKast</a> on
TechCrunch..you should definitely look at that to put a "Share this" widget!
:) It's beautiful.

------
codeLullaby
Nice concept, nice design. Great job vuknje.

But there is a bug in there. If you click multiple times fast enough(or if the
same arena is opened in multiple tabs before i start voting ), it accepts each
click as a valid vote.

Do not depend on UI components/client side script for validation.

And in UI, it says "New Arenas (1 - 10) " although it shows only 1-3
(/new.php)

Hope this helps. All the best vuknje.

~~~
vuknje
thanks for feedback!

i fixed a bug you've found.

------
ed
Just a thought: do the winners in each category bubble up to the top? It'd be
cool to try and "challenge the #1 spot" with your own video.

------
jaed
Feature request: Please change the UI so it doesn't look so Web 2.Oh :-)

~~~
vuknje
hmm.. but it would take me an additional week.. it's too much time in a web2.0
world ;) btw, your site (altruistiq.com) looks awesome.

------
Lockheed
Honestly, it looks GREAT! and it works great! I love the concept. Kind of
HotOrNot+Video mashup. Sweet.

[get rid of that "sexy " stuff. Look at dailymotion.com .Now they are working
hard to get rid of the porn content.Reason, they didnt care about it in the
beginning ]

~~~
vuknje
Thank you for your feedback. Hmm.. there is a difference between "sexy" and
"porn".. but, maybe you're right..

~~~
ed
Eh, wait until traffic builds a bit before you clean up your act. Porn often
makes for great seed content, so long as you don't let it erode your brand.

------
rchambers
Nice layout. Easy to use. Good Luck!

~~~
vuknje
Thanks!

------
mattrandle
Its fantastic & very entertaining.

A true testament to what can be achieved with skill, knowledge, and an idea.

Well done.

~~~
vuknje
Thanks, dude.

~~~
luccastera
vuknje, there is a typo on the url in your profile info. fyi.

~~~
vuknje
thanks - i fixed it.

------
iamwil
btw, myyearbook.com has implemented something similar. At least your site
doesn't give me motion sickness.

------
sgraham
I see no way to vote. (FF2)

------
sabat
I like the idea a lot. I have no idea how you vote for a clip, though. You
should make that dead obvious.

~~~
vuknje
There are big green "vote" buttons under each video. They disappear if you
have voted, and result is shown.

~~~
sabat
OK, it's not adblock. There are now no voting buttons I can find anywhere on
the site, either on the home page, or on arena pages. I tried in Firefox (2)
and in IE (7).

~~~
vuknje
I've found a bug. It should work now.

------
aarontait
Looks gorgeous. Where's the business model? You can't have a business without
a way for it to make money.

~~~
sabat
All you need is a regular audience of visitors and you can make money. Take
PlentyOfFish.com for instance. Revenues of more then $5 million per year, all
ad-driven.

~~~
steve
Adsense has been terrible for me every time I tried it. What's the typical per
user return that you guys see?

